# VIDEO Shacks Beach Isabela, PR



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

This was a little spot we found right in front of our beach house(Shacks Beach) while staying in Puerto Rico 12/28/11. The water was a warm 81 and our max depth was about 35', the viz was amazing. 

http://vimeo.com/34494329


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanks for the video.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!
I've got footage from another dive I may put together but w/o shooting fish it's hard to make a video and make it interesting.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that the Shacks up on the NW coast? I think I surfed there a few years break. Great break.

Now I know what's under there.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats the one, after being under there I was just waiting for someone to get hurt, the surfers and kite surfers were out there like crazy.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My dive buddy and I were just discussing: when we see no fish worth shooting, we have to mentally make the decision to switch gears and become the spelunker/spectator like we used to do. It's fine for me (I like looking in all the little crevaces and spaces). I imagine it is hard to make a video without an abundance of fish/marine life. Keep 'em coming, they look good!

My buddy has the hero2 in the mail. I should have one this year also. Hopefully I can add to the underwater show soon.


----------

